# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης >  χαθηκε η εικονα απο τον δεκτη

## jeck

καλημερα στο forum.χθες εστησα ενα δοριφορικο πιατο 85 cm και δεκτη ενα ψηφιακο ODS 2000 H.ενω στη αρχη επιασα και εβλεπα τα καναλια του hot byrth ,οταν τον εκλεισα και τον ανοιξα χαθηκε η εικονα και εμειναν μονο η πληροφορειες του καθε καναλιου.ξερει καποιος τι μπορει να φταιει;

----------


## Master Sat

Καλημερα και καλι εβδομαδα...
Φιλε κανε ενα ρεσταρ τον δεκτη σου δηλ. βγαλτον απο την πριζα και ξανα βαλτον σε 3 δευτερα....

Μαστερ Σατ...>

----------


## crown

Δεs εαν το πιατο ειναι στη θεση του η εχει φυγει,γενικα δεs το σημα

----------


## jeck

το πιατο ειναι ενταξει γιατι μου δειχνει σημα και ποιοτητα.το ρεσταρ το εκανα αλλα λιγο γρηγορα [1-2] λεπτα.σκεπτομαι να κανω factory default ,μπορει να κανω ζημια;

----------


## Master Sat

> το πιατο ειναι ενταξει γιατι μου δειχνει σημα και ποιοτητα.το ρεσταρ το εκανα αλλα λιγο γρηγορα [1-2] λεπτα.σκεπτομαι να κανω factory default ,μπορει να κανω ζημια;


Οχι δεν παθενει τιποτα το μονο που μπορει μετα να χριαστει να ξανασαροσεις τα καναλια....

Μαστερ Σατ...>

----------


## crown

κανε εργοστασιακεs οπωs λεει και οφιλοs Master sat.Τι μαρκα ειναι?

----------


## jeck

η μαρκα ειναι ODS 2000 H -HD,παιρνει καρτα conax.βασικα ξεκινισα να βγαλω τον eutesat w2 στις 16 μοιρες.αλλα δεν τα καταφερα,και εβγαλα τον hot birth.

----------


## Master Sat

Τι πληροφοριες σε βγαζει οταν παιζει΄???
Με σκαρτ παιζει???

Μαστερ Σατ...>

----------


## jeck

γεια.οι πληροφοριες που βγαζει ειναι το ονομα καναλιου,διαρκεια της εκπομπης με ενδειξη ωρας,σημα και ποιοτητα.εξ αλλου εβαλα να ξαναψαξει καναλια και καταβαζε κανονικα.με το σκαρτ ειναι συνδεμενος και δεν δειχνει εικονα, οχι με το xtmi.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Mήπως βλέπεις κανάλια κλειδωμένα;  απο τη στιγμή  που βλέπεις  πληροφορίες καναλιού πρέπει  να βλέπεις  και εικόνα, κάνε μια δοκιμή να κατεβάσεις μόνο τα ελεύθερα

----------


## jeck

γεια στο forum.τελικα το προβλημα ηταν στο κακο συντονισμο του πιατου,επειδη ειχε μπροστα ενα κτηριο ψηλοτερο 3m.σηκωσα την κεραια και ξανασυντονησα τα καναλια και εγινε.

----------


## Master Sat

> γεια στο forum.τελικα το προβλημα ηταν στο κακο συντονισμο του πιατου,επειδη ειχε μπροστα ενα κτηριο ψηλοτερο 3m.σηκωσα την κεραια και ξανασυντονησα τα καναλια και εγινε.



Αχ βρε Πετρο...τι να σε πω τωρα....παντος το προβλημα σου δεν ηταν αυτο γιατι ο δεκτης σου εφτιαχνε σαρωση και κατεβαζε καναλια...κατα τα λεγομενα σου....
Τελος παντον...

Μαστερ Σατ...>

----------


## jeck

καλημερα στον Master sat.το πιατο στη αρχη εβλεπε οριακα πανω απ το απεναντι κτηριο και κατεβασε τα καναλια.παντως για 2 μερες εβλεπα τα δεδομενα του καναλιου χωρις εικονα.οταν το σηκωσα 70cm ολα ηρθαν κανονικα.

----------

